# Freaking out...National Student Leadership Conference



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I received an invite from the NSLC in the mail today. They say they send it to students with high academic achievement...I don't know how that could be me, because I only have like a 3.3 GPA. Well, let me say that it looks really freaking awesome. Before I continue, it'd be cool of you to take the time and browse that site so you can understand what it's all about.

http://nslcleaders.org/

If you have been reading around the site, would you be able to understand this: I AM SO ANXIOUS! After reading all of that stuff, my social anxiety literally burst through my ceiling. Public speaking? Rope challenge? Hands on? WHAT!? My hopes for doing this thing just had a massive downfall. I really want to do it, most likely Medicine and Health Care. I feel like I don't deserve this invite, like there are so many kids smarter than me. My brother and a friend got an invite as well. It would look amazing for college on paper, and not only that, it is an insane opportunity to gain experience. However, my SA is eating me alive right now :mum


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I think I got one of those things in the mail too a few years ago. I never even thought about going. I remember it being pretty expensive. I have no idea what It will be like. But, hey if you think it sounds good, then why not go for it. Maybe go with your brother and your friend so it will be easier.

Good luck.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I attended a national student leadership conference in Canada in high school when I was 16. It probably wasn't anything like yours will be (and I didn't read that link), but I will tell you what it was like. 

There was a lot of participation- introducing yourself, icebreakers, team challenges, talking, talking, talking. The people were nice, outgoing, and very inclusive. They were very friendly, and didn't leave anybody out. They didn't seem particularly smart. But they were all in student government, and many of them were student council presidents. 

In addition to scheduled events, there were lots of parties. The attendees were popular and seemed to have lots of friends- but there was always this slightly nerdy edge to most of them. So there was beer and dancing and poker, but everything was quite tame. 

Because I applied for university about 2 years after this, I had racked up many other awards/volunteer experiences, and never ended up putting it on my resume. 
Everybody exchanged e-mails and promised to keep in touch- and nobody did. 

In general, the conference was fun but very anxiety provoking.


----------

